# Alaska Airlines is driving me crazy with award seats out of Denver to Maui/ Kauai



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2015)

I have been doing manufactured spend on my Starwood Amex, and I have been transferring those miles to Alaska liberally.  What a mistake.  I am coming across a new issue with booking one award ticket in First Class (we buy two and get one with miles).  I book as soon as the window opens 

Alaska is not offering the times we are used to traveling from Denver with the award seat.  They want us to fly into Seattle in the very early morning from Denver, then we have a 24-hour layover in Seattle, as opposed to 12-16 hours.  I doubt the hotel would let us start our stay at 9 AM.  

Alaska is also not showing all flights available to/from Denver for purchase, either.  The overnights don't show up for some dates.  It's maybe a glitch?  I don't know, but when I called Alaska about it, the lady told me I need to change my return time from "anytime" to a range of time.  Didn't work.  

The lady at Alaska was very nice and put Rick's ticket down as waitlisted with the miles for the 11:25 AM flight from Denver, and I am waiting to buy Mom's and my tickets until he gets that flight; otherwise, we will be in First Class, possibly, and he will be in coach from Den-Sea.  I would have to take the coach seat in the end because Rick is tall and needs more legroom.  

If we are all going to go to/from Maui or Kauai out of Seattle, and we cannot get the First Class seats out of Denver to Seattle anymore, I am going to book Southwest for those flights instead.  Southwest is almost free because of manufactured spend.  I prefer flying into Seattle that way, then spend the night and get that award seat out of Seattle.  It's an alternative and maybe will keep me from frustration.  

If you plan to get the Alaska credit card to use toward First Class award seats, you should know that they have certainly changed the ability to see flights online that require stops, and they have tightened up on award seats as well.


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2015)

Cindy, on our trip to Hawaii next April we decided that instead of flying straight through (for us it would be on United) we'd fly to San Francisco, spend a few nights there, then fly out of Oakland direct to Kona.  I had posted my problems with trying to find a "cheap" flight with Alaska Airlines on another thread.

We are also going to fly Southwest from Albuquerque to Oakland.  I have enough points for one roundtrip currently and hope to have enough for the second one by the time I can book them.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 22, 2015)

Have you looked at going thorough Portland, Oakland or San Jose instead of Seattle ?


----------



## MichaelColey (May 22, 2015)

Award tickets everywhere have become more and more difficult.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 22, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have been doing manufactured spend on my Starwood Amex, and I have been transferring those miles to Alaska liberally.  What a mistake.  I am coming across a new issue with booking one award ticket in First Class (we buy two and get one with miles).  I book as soon as the window opens
> 
> Alaska is not offering the times we are used to traveling from Denver with the award seat.  They want us to fly into Seattle in the very early morning from Denver, then we have a 24-hour layover in Seattle, as opposed to 12-16 hours.  I doubt the hotel would let us start our stay at 9 AM.
> 
> ...


I too have seen situations in which the round trips offered when using awards don't include all flight combinations.  I have found, though, that if I make the reservation as two one-way segments I can get the routings that I want (assuming that award seats are available on those flights).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I too have seen situations in which the round trips offered when using awards don't include all flight combinations.  I have found, though, that if I make the reservation as two one-way segments I can get the routings that I want (assuming that award seats are available on those flights).


Yes, it's odd that I cannot see all legs of the flights, but I see the flights I want showing as available, but only with the two-stop flights.  

If we are going to spend the night in a hotel on our way back, I don't want to get up at 5 AM Hawaii time to catch that flight, either.  That defeats the purpose of using Alaska.  

But I will conform, if I must, and that most likely requires the three of us to fly Southwest to/from Seattle or other city on the West Coast.    

I guess I will keep building my Starpoints for other airlines.  

I know airlines are tightening up on award seats, but how many people are going to buy Den-Sea in First Class with cash?


----------



## tante (May 22, 2015)

I live in Denver and we always stop in cali when flying to maui. Once we did San Diego but usually San Fran. If you have the time why not spend a few days in a great city on the way there.


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2015)

tante said:


> I live in Denver and we always stop in cali when flying to maui. Once we did San Diego but usually San Fran. If you have the time why not spend a few days in a great city on the way there.



Please don't call it "cali".  Californians hate that.  (This from a native)

It would be like saying we're going to "colo".


----------



## tante (May 22, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Please don't call it "cali".  Californians hate that.  (This from a native)



Any chance to get you guys to shorten the name? Pretty please


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2015)

tante said:


> Any chance to get you guys to shorten the name? Pretty please



At least California is just one word.


----------



## tante (May 22, 2015)

Luanne said:


> At least California is just one word.



Shots fired at the Dakotas.


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2015)

tante said:


> Shots fired at the Dakotas.



And the Carolinas, the "New" states and West Virginia (which has as many syllables as California). 

Do you want it shortened because it takes too long to write, or too long to say?  If it's writing just use CA.


----------



## SmithOp (May 22, 2015)

Luanne said:


> At least California is just one word.


At least he didn't call it Frisco!

I've lived here since 1973, Cali doesn't bother me that much, easier than hearing our former guvernator call it Cauliforyah.


----------



## tante (May 22, 2015)

So try to stop in cali for a few days in frisco or diego.


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2015)

tante said:


> So try to stop in cali for a few days in frisco or diego.



Oh you had to go there.   You know that will ban you from the state for life. :hysterical:

To be honest I've never heard anyone say just diego though.


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> At least he didn't call it Frisco!
> 
> I've lived here since 1973, Cali doesn't bother me that much, easier than hearing our former guvernator call it Cauliforyah.



Having lived in California only since 1973 you don't qualify as a native, so maybe that's why it doesn't bother you much.    It kind of is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.  

I may live in New Mexico now, but I'm a second generation California through and through.  

And I will *never* accept that man as our former governor.


----------



## PigsDad (May 22, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Please don't call it "cali".  Californians hate that.  (This from a native)



Luanne, you might flip your lid listening to this song from Radical Something (a Cali-native group  ).



SmithOp said:


> At least he didn't call it Frisco!



"Cali", "Frisco" -- this song has it all!

BTW, "Colo" has a Frisco...

[youtube]f92yfPFl9NY[/youtube]

(I would link to the real music video, but this video is much more fun.)

Kurt


----------



## Ken555 (May 22, 2015)

This thread has finally become interesting. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> BTW, "Colo" has a Frisco...
> 
> Kurt



So does Texas.  But not California. 

Put it this way, you will very rarely if ever, hear a California refer to it as "cali" or San Francisco as "frisco".


----------



## klpca (May 22, 2015)

Thank you, Luanne from another native Californian. 

Nothing says I'm not from here like saying Cali or Frisco.   Well, except swimming in the ocean in January.


----------



## Dandelione (May 22, 2015)

At least here in SoCal, people call it Frisco now and then, including people who have lived here all their lives. Me as a non-native had no idea what they meant until someone explained it to me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2015)

> BTW, "Colo" has a Frisco...



Yes, we do have a Frisco, and there is a nice timeshare there called Val Chatelle, which we own. 

My brother-in-law lived in San Francisco most of his life: born there and returned at the age of 19, died there a few years ago.  God rest his soul.  Anyway, the above statement made me remember something between Rick and Ronnie that still makes me grin.  Ronnie called one day, and we were packing the car for Frisco to stay at Val Chatelle, and Rick told him we were getting ready to roll to Frisco.  

Ronnie said, "Hey, bro, no one here in San Francisco calls it Frisco, and it just doesn't sit right with me."  Rick said, "Hey, there is a Frisco here in Colorado, and we are headed to Frisco, Colorado."


----------



## Ken555 (May 22, 2015)

Dandelione said:


> At least here in SoCal, people call it Frisco now and then, including people who have lived here all their lives. Me as a non-native had no idea what they meant until someone explained it to me.




Those are people who interact with tourists way too often. No native I know would ever say such a thing! 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2015)

Dandelione said:


> At least here in SoCal, people call it Frisco now and then, including people who have lived here all their lives. Me as a non-native had no idea what they meant until someone explained it to me.



Yeah, but people from SoCal (where I was born and grew up) live in their own special little world.  

If you lived in NorCal, you wouldn't call it "Frisco".  It's either San Francisco or "The City".


----------



## John Cummings (May 22, 2015)

tante said:


> I live in Denver and we always stop in cali when flying to maui. Once we did San Diego but usually San Fran. If you have the time why not spend a few days in a great city on the way there.



Cali is a city in Columbia South America.


----------



## John Cummings (May 22, 2015)

Dandelione said:


> At least here in SoCal, people call it Frisco now and then, including people who have lived here all their lives. Me as a non-native had no idea what they meant until someone explained it to me.



I have lived in SoCal for many many years and have never heard it called Frisco except by visitors from  other states or Canada.


----------



## John Cummings (May 22, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> I have lived in SoCal for many many years and have never heard it called Frisco except by visitors from  other states or Canada.



When I lived in the Bay Area, I called it "the City", here in SoCal I call it San Francisco.


----------



## Ken555 (May 22, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> Cali is a city in Columbia South America.




Rather famous, too... http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cali_Cartel


Sent from my iPad


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 22, 2015)

tante said:


> Shots fired at the Dakotas.



 My mother was a NoDakker.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 22, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> Cali is a city in *Columbia* South America.



That would be Colombia (with an "o").


----------



## davidvel (May 22, 2015)

Dandelione said:


> At least here in SoCal, people call it Frisco now and then, including people who have lived here all their lives. Me as a non-native had no idea what they meant until someone explained it to me.





Ken555 said:


> Those are people who interact with tourists way too often. No native I know would ever say such a thing!
> Sent from my iPad


Actually, people in SoCal call it Frisco just to Pi$$ off the Nocals.


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2015)

davidvel said:


> Actually, people in SoCal call it Frisco just to Pi$$ off the Nocals.



Don't worry, we really don't pay any attention.


----------



## jtp1947 (May 23, 2015)

Don't get me started on "Beantown."


----------



## presley (May 23, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you plan to get the Alaska credit card to use toward First Class award seats, you should know that they have certainly changed the ability to see flights online that require stops, and they have tightened up on award seats as well.



Does that mean that you can use it for first class? When I applied for the card a bit over a year ago, it said the companion ticket couldn't be used for first class. I no longer have the card, but wondered if that changed.

I have found that it is better to get a cash back card and use the cash to book whatever I want with the money instead of choosing from what I am allowed to book. I often get better flights, more direct routes and better times that way.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 23, 2015)

presley said:


> I have found that it is better to get a cash back card and use the cash to book whatever I want with the money instead of choosing from what I am allowed to book. I often get better flights, more direct routes and better times that way.


That probably works good for domestic coach flights out of major cities, planned far enough in advance. But I think it would rarely work for First, international flights, smaller airports, or even Hawaii (except from the west coast).


----------



## Ken555 (May 23, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> That probably works good for domestic coach flights out of major cities, planned far enough in advance. But I think it would rarely work for First, international flights, smaller airports, or even Hawaii (except from the west coast).




FWIW, I've now purchased two Delta First seats in fare code G for only slightly more than the coach seats after including bag, better economy (with slightly more room), and a sandwich (!). And first gets two checked bags, larger seats, and better service. I don't like Delta but at these rates I'll buy the product.

Example: just purchased LAX-PDX return for $342 in first, while the least expensive coach not leaving at 6am or after 9pm was $253, not including the bag fees (and I have one bag to check for this flight). That makes the first upgrade only cost ~$50, which I'll pay everyday. In this instance, a cash back card could do well (I'm used my Barclaycard which offers 2.2% toward travel, so might even get it at no charge...).


Sent from my iPad


----------



## MichaelColey (May 23, 2015)

I'm sure it happens, but from my experience, it's very rare. I've never caught a cheap First Class fare myself. Any time I've checked for any route I was researching, it's been FAR more.


----------



## Ken555 (May 23, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm sure it happens, but from my experience, it's very rare. I've never caught a cheap First Class fare myself. Any time I've checked for any route I was researching, it's been FAR more.




Just search from LAX to PDX, and you'll find lots of options, including on Alaska (though they are ~$75-100 more than Delta for the days and flights I considered - but I am earning Alaska miles on the Delta flight). I also bought one for travel last month to the east coast. Delta fare code G is a non refundable first class seat, and apparently is available on many routes, though perhaps not yours.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## tante (May 23, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm sure it happens, but from my experience, it's very rare. I've never caught a cheap First Class fare myself. Any time I've checked for any route I was researching, it's been FAR more.



We always check and have gone to Jamaica for $75 more in first class and to boston for $45 more. It is very rare.


----------



## BevL (May 23, 2015)

presley said:


> Does that mean that you can use it for first class? When I applied for the card a bit over a year ago, it said the companion ticket couldn't be used for first class. I no longer have the card, but wondered if that changed.
> 
> I have found that it is better to get a cash back card and use the cash to book whatever I want with the money instead of choosing from what I am allowed to book. I often get better flights, more direct routes and better times that way.



That was a change AS made a few years back, that you can't use the companion fare for first class.


----------



## John Cummings (May 24, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> That would be Colombia (with an "o").



I knew that but just made a typo as I am used to writing Columbia for British Columbia, Columbia river, etc.


----------



## John Cummings (May 24, 2015)

davidvel said:


> Actually, people in SoCal call it Frisco just to Pi$$ off the Nocals.



That should ne NorCal. Again I have not heard that. Personally, I like both NorCal and SoCal for different reasons.


----------



## John Cummings (May 24, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm sure it happens, but from my experience, it's very rare. I've never caught a cheap First Class fare myself. Any time I've checked for any route I was researching, it's been FAR more.



Out last trip to Hawaii from LAX was first class on Hawaiian Airlines. I will only fly first class except for very short flights. The fare was very reasonable, about 70% less than American. Hawaiian sent me an e-mail alert for it. You need to sign up to get their alerts.


----------



## kwilson (May 25, 2015)

Luanne said:


> To be honest I've never heard anyone say just diego though.



Born and raised in SoCal. when I was a kid it was common to hear San Diego referred to as "Dago".


----------



## taterhed (May 25, 2015)

meh.... too much _*fluff*_ in this thread.   chortle.


----------



## Luanne (May 25, 2015)

kwilson said:


> Born and raised in SoCal. when I was a kid it was common to hear San Diego referred to as "Dago".



Really?  I was born and raised in SoCal also.  I never heard this term.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 27, 2015)

It's an odd morning for Alaska searches, or maybe it's getting rid of Google Chrome, which I just dumped because I couldn't search RCI with it anymore. 

Nonetheless, I am now seeing more flights and more legs today.  I switched to Firefox and see twice as many flights as before, and now I can search RCI again without a lot of delays.  Odd.


----------

